# Aikido Training Type



## Hazuki-san (Jul 31, 2005)

I have recently concluded that the Martial Art that will attempt to study is Aikido.  Now I have heard many tales of people being trained in a "soft" manner.  It is that way because we live in a capitalistic society.  However, I would like to study Aikido not only to better myself but also as a form of Self-Defense.


 Where can I receive training that is not "soft" (or at least not as soft as most)?

 What makes a form of training "softer" than other forms of training?

 What are the benefits and disadvantages of "soft" training?


 I am not seeking an instructor who will pass me just for money or so that I will stay with the dojo.  I have chosen to study Aikido for a reason.  I know that it may take several years (or decades) to correctly perform a technique.  I accept that.  I am not in it for a rank.  If I perform a technique incorrectly, instruct me on how to do it.  If I am not ready to advance to the next level in my training, hold me back.  This is the kind of training that i am seeking.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 1, 2005)

You're mistaking "soft" for "easy".  When refering to a soft style it means an "internal" style.  One that uses the attackers against themselves more than hard blocks, punches and kicks.  I guarantee that you will get a good workout, be sore and have ample opportunity for injury in an aikido dojo.

The up side of a soft/internal style is that it doesn't require as much energy to perform technique since you are using your attackers energy and simply re-directing it instead of absorbing the energy of a punch with a hard block.  You generally have a little more control over how much damage you are going to do to your attacker with an internal style.  

The down side of a soft/internal style is that they generally take a lot longer to become proficient in.  

Good luck.


----------



## Hazuki-san (Aug 1, 2005)

Forgive the double post. I reread my first post and came to the conclusion that it could be taken incorrectly. What I am basically attempting to say is that I would like to find a dojo or organization which will _truely_ teach me the art of Aikido. I would like to learn the mindset and be able to perform correctly. I have heard/read stories of people being taught incorrectly and increasing in rank (Rank means nothing to me). This is not what I want. I would like to used Aikido to improve my life.

As for the questions:
I realize now that I worded them incorrectly. Please let me correct and change the questions.

What kind of training does an practicianer of Aikido endure?

How can I tell if I am receiving the correct form of training?

Are there any advantages/disadvantages to the type of training utilized in Aikido?

Do you have any Suggestions as of which Dojo to join (New Jersey/Pennsylvania, USA)?



Forgive my first post for being off target. This is what I meant to say. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hazuki-san (Aug 1, 2005)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> You're mistaking "soft" for "easy". When refering to a soft style it means an "internal" style. One that uses the attackers against themselves more than hard blocks, punches and kicks. I guarantee that you will get a good workout, be sore and have ample opportunity for injury in an aikido dojo.
> 
> The up side of a soft/internal style is that it doesn't require as much energy to perform technique since you are using your attackers energy and simply re-directing it instead of absorbing the energy of a punch with a hard block. You generally have a little more control over how much damage you are going to do to your attacker with an internal style.
> 
> ...


  You beat me to it . I see now. Thanks for the clarification. I will keep this in mind.  Come to think of it, I should approach this with an open mind and not expect anything.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes, don't over-think it. Try it out and see how it feels!


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 4, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Yes, don't over-think it. Try it out and see how it feels!


That's a phrase you'll hear on a fairly regular basis in aikido training.  Feeling how the energy flows and changes in your attackers energy is very important to the aikido practitioner.  It takes time (admittedly, I'm still not very good at it) to learn to feel energy during technique but is an invaluable skill to develop.


----------



## JAMJTX (Aug 19, 2005)

Hazuki-san said:
			
		

> Do you have any Suggestions as of which Dojo to join (New Jersey/Pennsylvania, USA)?


Try the Doshinkan Dojo in Philadelphia www.doshinkan-aikido.org
See the affiliates link for other schools.  

I think you will like the style and promotion standards


----------



## RichK (Aug 20, 2005)

Hazuki-san, if you have not found a dojo to train in I can help. You mention NJ/PA, let me know where you are and I can help you. When I lived in Northern NJ I sudied under Vardi Sensei. His instructor is Waite Sensei http://www.aikidocentercity.com/ great guy and great Aikidoka. If you are near NYC Yamada Sensei is up there of dojo's to train at. Been to a seminar there with him.


----------

